# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Winstrol 50 mg tabs

## jungle421

I picked up some tablets that are very small blue Winstrol tablets. There is nothing stamped on either side. I was told they were 50 mg. They are a lighter blue can anyone tell me if theve seen these around or where i can get more info thanks. I paid 2.5/pill does this seem to high or to low.

----------


## Jack87

They sound just like I P's pills and yeah $** per tab for his are kind of high...

Post a pic if you can, but even without looking I'm sure that's what you have...

----------


## bgpimpn99

I saw what was supposed to be 25 mg winstrol but it is a round, peach colored tab with a line on one side and nothing on the other. It looks most like cytomel ...anyone have any idea?

----------


## BooCooo

They are ip winny tabs

----------


## neverenuff21

i got some too. just started, so are they 50? that seems high!

----------


## 956Vette

> i got some too. just started, so are they 50? that seems high!


the small unmarked blue ones? yes, they are 50mg and good quality

----------


## Livin72

I have small circle shaped light pink tabs..... small five sided yellow tabs and white capsule tabs... I was told the light pink and the yellow are 10mg... and the whites are 25mg... can anyone help with this. My friends have taken the light pink and yellow and have had good results....

----------


## beachbum11

All the IP winny tabs I saw in the last few years are yellow square, but I think i had som pink 50's about 5 years ago

----------


## ozzY PLO

are the pills just as effective as shooting it?

----------


## lift_heavy

thanks

----------

